# To Sune or Anti-Sune



## SpeedCubeReview (Nov 26, 2014)

In the One Answer Question Thread before it was shut down I asked about why you might need to learn Anti-Sune if you can just do Sune with the left hand. I got one response that said you could force a PLL skip... I spent some time trying to figure out the pattern and this is what I got.

When you have a Sune/Anti-Sune case have the "fish" facing down and the twisted block have the top color facing you. For example...






When there is a matching pair on the front one side (the one on the opposite side of the "fish") and back *Anti-sune* should give you a PLL skip (Or at least the corners)
When there is a not a matching pair on the front, but on both sides and the back *Sune* should give you a PLL skip (Or at least the corners)

This seems to be the case. Of course you would have to do Sune and Anti-Sune with both right and left hands. Does this work for everyone? Are there other patters that I might be missing?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah, this is a great time to do an anti-Sune. I use that block to recognize the *possibility* of a PLL skip.

You don't have to use both hands if you also do Sunes and anti-Sunes from the back (e.g. R' U2 R U R' U R).


----------



## kcl (Nov 27, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> Yeah, this is a great time to do an anti-Sune. I use that block to recognize the *possibility* of a PLL skip.
> 
> You don't have to use both hands if you also do Sunes and anti-Sunes from the back (e.g. R' U2 R U R' U R).



Basically this. I always look for the block and choose my alg accordingly hoping it will skip.


----------



## TDM (Nov 27, 2014)

I look for CP whenever I get a sune/antisune OCLL so I can either use a sune or a niklas alg to avoid diagonal CP (or use COLL). If I see the corners are permuted and the blocks are in the right place then I know when I'm going to get a skip, so I don't need to guess


----------



## kcl (Nov 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> I look for CP whenever I get a sune/antisune OCLL so I can either use a sune or a niklas alg to avoid diagonal CP (or use COLL). If I see the corners are permuted and the blocks are in the right place then I know when I'm going to get a skip, so I don't need to guess



I never use niklas. Even for niklas. By the time I recognize it I'm done with Sune + J perm sooo...


----------



## Randomno (Nov 27, 2014)

Whenever I get a sune or antisune, I just do it normally because I like the algs. Don't really bother to check permutation.


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 27, 2014)

Just learn how to preserve blocks. You'll also get more Jperms.

Also, If you see you've got diag CP, don't do this, you'll get Nperms.


----------



## TDM (Nov 27, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I never use niklas. Even for niklas. By the time I recognize it I'm done with Sune + J perm sooo...


I could probably do Sune+J perm faster than Niklas too, but I hate diagswap PLLs. I think it's faster for me to do Niklas+adj swap PLL than Sune+diagswap PLL. Recognition isn't that hard for CP.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> I could probably do Sune+J perm faster than Niklas too, but I hate diagswap PLLs. I think it's faster for me to do Niklas+adj swap PLL than Sune+diagswap PLL. Recognition isn't that hard for CP.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but if you can do CLL recognotion on 2x2, CP recognition on 3x3 shouldn't be too hard right?


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 27, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but if you can do CLL recognotion on 2x2, CP recognition on 3x3 shouldn't be too hard right?



I'd guess he never even looks at sune CP on 3x3. It's not hard to recognize, but It takes some time and some people don't think it's worth it, especially because most of the time they're just going to do a sune anyway.


----------



## TDM (Nov 27, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but if you can do CLL recognotion on 2x2, CP recognition on 3x3 shouldn't be too hard right?


I don't find COLL recognition that hard. It's just annoying that the solved CP cases look like the diagonal CP cases...


----------

